# H61 cpu compatibility confusion!!!



## a_ump (Oct 6, 2013)

So my bday is the 18th and i'm getting some cash and i'm going to upgrade my g1610 celeron to an i5. No overclocking since i'm on an H61, however i'm confused on how good an i5 i can get.

This states i can only get up to an i5-3350P. However, i've seen other manufacturers' boards(MSI) with H61 chipsets be compatible up to the i5-3570k and i7 3770k. Here's Intel's H61 compatibility list; it too states every CPU compatible.

Sooo, since i can't overclock, i want the highest Ghz i5 for about $200, but i'm not sure if i should go by the biostar. I also don't see why the CPU wouldn't be compatible since they allow CPU's of the same architecture to run on it, just lower speed.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 6, 2013)

An i5-3570 should do the trick.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 6, 2013)

so you would go by what other vendors and intel themselves state is compatible?


----------



## Law-II (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi



a_ump said:


> so you would go by what other vendors and intel themselves state is compatible?



No: however the I5-3570S is on the support list for the Biostar if this is the motherboard in your system specs here 

I5-3570S Specs here

Note: a bios update is necessary prior to installing this CPU

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2013)

I would check your boards manufacturers support site, see what each new Bios release supported and check the boards CPU support list there.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 6, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I would check your boards manufacturers support site, see what each new Bios release supported and check the boards CPU support list there.



i did that...i just don't want to believe it lol. granted just about any i5 would be a major jump from my g1610, i just want the best i can get right now as i won't be upgrading for a while. 

I just find it odd that the same chipset on other boards supports every cpu but biostar's doesn't...bah


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 6, 2013)

Socket and chipset aren't the only variables that determine CPU support. The board has 4 phases (2+1+1 I guess) with old D-PAK2 mosfets. I think the board is rated for 70w TDP, that's why it supports up to i5-3350P. Not a bad CPU.


EDIT: Wait, the specs list 95w TDP support... I suppose even an i7-3770 non-K would work. Still if your limit is $200 the 3350P isn't bad, in fact it has the best price/performance ratio.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 6, 2013)

They probably forgot to list all the CPUs. If there are newer and/or better CPUs on the list, then support should be implied. I'm pretty sure the 3570/3770 are the oldest Ivy Bridge chips, no? Worst case is they may block 95w TDP CPUs in the BIOS (BIOSTAR does that) but if you get a 77w chip you may be fine. I don't know why these companies release such half-ass boards, I don't know why they put a 3+1 phase VRM on there yet it doesn't support 95w chips.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 6, 2013)

yea from another website 
http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Biostar/H61MGC_6.6.html

it states that it is supported, i'm going to take a minor risk i suppose and purchase an i5-3570k, buy a better board for overclocking down the road. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2013)

Well why not e mail support and ask their advice, at least that way, if they come back and say yes a better model is supported, you have grounds to send a CPU back if it does not work.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 6, 2013)

true, however if i get the cpu and it doesn't work, i then have grounds with my wife to get a new motherboard and overclock  haha


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of those stated Ivy would work with a BIOS update but I would try anything more then Sandy Bridge


----------



## a_ump (Oct 7, 2013)

i know it accepts ivy bridge as i run a celeron g1610, which is ivy bridge celeron. So it accepts ivy bridge, plus other reviews on newegg has some people using IB cpu's. 

I was simply wary of putting an i5 3570 in it, but it has the same power envelope and architecture as the cpu's supported on biostar, as any other site i've checked shows support for it. And i did just notice that no matter what vers of PCB that you change on the Biostar webpage(6.1,6.3,6.5, 6.6[mine])the cpu support list stays the same so i'd say they haven't updated or changed it. I'm going to take my chances. Thanks everyone!


----------



## red_stapler (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm running an ivy bridge i3-3220 on a H61 chipset motherboard.  Like mine, you may need a BIOS update with a sandy bridge cpu installed first, but other than that it works as normal.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 7, 2013)

i have an IB cpu damnit!!!! lol i know its just a wee little celeron but it is still an ivy


----------



## Hood (Oct 7, 2013)

a_ump said:


> true, however if i get the cpu and it doesn't work, i then have grounds with my wife to get a new motherboard and overclock  haha



Even if it does work, the limitations of the board and chipset will be so annoying you'll probably order a better board right away.  Tell the wife the old board is getting too hot and you're afraid it will burn the house down.  Safety First, and all that.  You probably won't be lying, either; the 4 power phases will be seriously taxed when CPU use is high.  I have an Asus P8Z77-V ($180) hosting my 3570K, and it's 12 phases (8+2+2) handle overclocks up to 5 GHz (running 4.5 GHz 24/7 very stable).  Other brands like MSI and Asrock have similar offerings for $130-$160, but I've been satisfied with Asus so far and don't mind paying a little extra.  Avoid boards with 4 pin CPU power connectors, an overclocking board should have at least an 8 pin connector and a decent number of power phases.
  Hope this doesn't end up with you having to by the wife a new iPhone or something...


----------

